# 05' Spec V?



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Where are they? Went to my local dealership and they told me they havent received them yet. Are the o5 getting a new look or is that the o6 version. Id really like to know, i might jump into either a wrx or 05 spec v.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WRX>Spec V.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea they dont really compair the two are in completly different leagues the wrx is awd and turbo the v isnt either :cheers:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

WRX would own a SpecV anyday...handling, performance.

Looks are a toss-up in my opinion, I like styling cues of both. For the price though the SpecV is a better choice. You could also expect insurance rates to be less on the Spec.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the spec might possibly be more expensive due to the fact that so many teenagers are starting to wreck the suckers now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the spec might possibly be more expensive due to the fact that so many teenagers are starting to wreck the suckers now.


lol ever go to ebay motors and see how many salvaged specs their are? kids just dont know how to handle their torque. if you are looking for wrx performance, settle for nothing less than a R-Tune NISMO SE-R Spec V. They have about 190 hp at the wheels so it would at least give a rex a little competetion. If you truely want speed, pick the rex.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

well, still the thread is based on the 'o5 spec V' release. Also insurance wont be that much for wrx, im looking at 50bucks more over my lancer. and I only pay 120 for my lancer (full coverage). Anyways, can somebody drop some updated spec V info for o5 and o6?


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

bump...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nickzack, the Rtune spec doesn't have any 190hp at the wheels!!!!!!! There's only been 1 spec v I've seen to put that much power down, and that was with intake/exhaust/header/cams/SAFC II/ balance shaft removal/ knock sensor grounding, and like one other thing........there's no way the rtune spec puts down 190whp.

You can't even compare WRX and Spec V...wrx is in a totally different league. Far better than a spec V...for not a whole lot more.

Don't expect much difference in performance on the 04 and 05...the QR25 is too new for Nissan to do away with it, especially since they are using the QR25 in more applications now.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

spec will be new in 06... all sentras are going to have a limited 05 run, so they will be scarce...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nickzack, the Rtune spec doesn't have any 190hp at the wheels!!!!!!! There's only been 1 spec v I've seen to put that much power down, and that was with intake/exhaust/header/cams/SAFC II/ balance shaft removal/ knock sensor grounding, and like one other thing........there's no way the rtune spec puts down 190whp.
> 
> You can't even compare WRX and Spec V...wrx is in a totally different league. Far better than a spec V...for not a whole lot more.
> 
> Don't expect much difference in performance on the 04 and 05...the QR25 is too new for Nissan to do away with it, especially since they are using the QR25 in more applications now.


I'm pretty sure the R tune with all the mods (MM, Pully, grounding kit, Cams, Header w/ no cat, Exhaust, CAI) have laid 190 to the wheels and a little less torque. I'll try to find a dyno sheet, otherwise that claim is simply a number on paper. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6401&item=2487930483&rd=1

for now that is the best I can pull because I need to poo and my class is in a few minutes...

edit: then again, the cars that I have seen do 190 may have been considered R tune and beyond...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

show me the R-tune dyno found in Sport Compact Car recently and tell me what you see 

btw, that "grounding" kit isn't R-tune, there's no r-tune pulley or mmi. So, a basic R-tune Spec V won't make 190whp.


besides...wanna know what a WRX needs to get 190whp at all 4? An exhaust. hahaha.

you spend a few grand on all n/a mods available for the spec and you're barely touching what the WRX can do with 1 or 2 mods easily.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> show me the R-tune dyno found in Sport Compact Car recently and tell me what you see
> 
> btw, that "grounding" kit isn't R-tune, there's no r-tune pulley or mmi. So, a basic R-tune Spec V won't make 190whp.
> 
> ...


151 hp and 159 lb-ft for a stock Spec compared to __________ for an R tune. I feel stupid that I couldnt find it, but I'll take your word an R tune isnt 190 although it can't be too far away. I wasnt trying to compare them to an WRX. That Subie is in a different class. But I was illustrating that the R tune did have some pretty good speed for a Sentra


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Rtune is nice...but remember Rtune doesn't hold warranty


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

however the plus side is you can get a brand new Spec V for like 15k out the door! wrx try that? LOL no!

I like the wheels on the 04s.....


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

*doesn't like the Sentra's...*

Chimmike, from your posts here and elsewhere, I'm getting the feeling you don't think the Spec is all that great. This is far from the first time that I've heard you say that another car that's popular way outclasses the Spec. Am I wrong? Or are you just trying to bring us all down to earth a little bit?

Anyway, I looked at the WRX, it was nice, fun to drive, but was more than a "little bit" more than the Spec. If you're financing it like 99.9% of the population, it'll be a significant difference in your payments. Only way I'd pay the extra is if I lived in a heavy snowzone and needed AWD. Don't need it in the South!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

true about that.

My only issue is it tends to get compared with cars that aren't in the same "class", know what I mean?

WRX is in a totally different league, and like you said, if you don't need the awd for snow, you just want it for handling. 

The Spec V is great for what it is........but a lot of people tend to put it on a pedestal much higher than it actually is.

of course, take waht I'm saying with a grain of salt as well..........I own a near-base model sentra, lol.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

know what I'd love to do wiht a Spec V all motor?

hotshot header, with the connection to secondary ported................custom 2.75" secondary.....2.75" exhaust. CAI (any brand...preferably one with larger diameter piping, probably Nismo), cams, SAFC II, balance shaft removal, mmi, light weight pulley, extrude honed intake manifold, ported/polished head, adjustable FPR and custom fuel return system made.

Should net 200whp easily, with proper tuning on the dyno, probably more....with a great top end...thanks to the cams and headwork


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

WRX is a great car...I'm just jeleous I dont own one nor do I know exactly how to launch an AWD car in stick. lol


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, absolutely. don't bring your Saturn near my Spec, and I won't being my Spec near the other guy's rx8. But the one thing you can always depend on a Spec to do is burn some rice! Made some guy feel dumb for buying extra gauges and a CF hood etc for his Civic tonight on my way to soccer. Stock Spec beats rice all day long...

I personally don't trust Dodge. My parents had a caravan that damn near killed the lot of us with some crappy ABS. So I'm not a fan of the Neon or anything else Dodge. Plus, when I was in high school, that was all anyone drove, was POS Neon's, so I'm harboring some "you people are losers" feelings. BUT... the SRT-4 is the best money you can spend for pure power.

Consider, with the Spec, you pay $98 for every lb-ft you get at the crank. With the SRT-4, you pay $78/lb-ft. more power for your money. $93 vs $87 for HP.

It's midnight. Does this post make any sense?


----------



## USNJMC83 (Jul 31, 2004)

*no '06*

I read that the '05 model is the last in production for the spec-v


----------



## mellojwk (Nov 5, 2004)

*'05 Spec-V*



chimmike said:


> however the plus side is you can get a brand new Spec V for like 15k out the door! wrx try that? LOL no!
> 
> I like the wheels on the 04s.....


My '05 Spec-V cost about 20m. But it has a lot of the extras like Rockford, immobaliser, skyline seats, ect.....

I dont care for the '04-'05 rims as much as the '02-'03!


----------



## mellojwk (Nov 5, 2004)

USNJMC83 said:


> I read that the '05 model is the last in production for the spec-v


Yep, The '05 is the last production Sentra. They are going bigger with the Altima Spec!!!!


----------



## mellojwk (Nov 5, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 151 hp and 159 lb-ft for a stock Spec compared to __________ for an R tune. I feel stupid that I couldnt find it, but I'll take your word an R tune isnt 190 although it can't be too far away. I wasnt trying to compare them to an WRX. That Subie is in a different class. But I was illustrating that the R tune did have some pretty good speed for a Sentra


My '05 sock whp is 175, Stock!!! and soon, I hope, to be 235 whp!


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Mello, your spec is not 175 to the wheels. That is to the CRANK.

Settle down, read around, come back to the ground.


----------



## mellojwk (Nov 5, 2004)

muphasta said:


> Mello, your spec is not 175 to the wheels. That is to the CRANK.
> 
> Settle down, read around, come back to the ground.


Well hell, I'm down, down, down.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mellojwk said:


> My '05 Spec-V cost about 20m. But it has a lot of the extras like Rockford, immobaliser, skyline seats, ect.....
> 
> I dont care for the '04-'05 rims as much as the '02-'03!



rockford=crap. ESPECIALLY if you are going to upgrade the system.
skyline seats=simply slightly changed buckets than the other sentra model. Definitely NOT skyline seats. 
immobilizer=not worth any $300 or whatever.

You got ripped off kiddo.........sorry to say. It pays to do research before buying.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

most defnetly, i got mine for around 15500 walk about with a 6 year warranty. but i had alot of other circumstances with the dealership and ended up getting a great deal. on a brand new 02' spec-v i might add


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*05 Spec!*

Talked to my bro at the Nissan dealer I used to work at. The 05 Spec V is basically the same as the 04. Except he told me that a few will be coming in with nismo parts already on them. And yes as mentioned before they will be scarce!!. As far as the WRX vs Spec V Chimike is right. Can't compare the two! And yes it will take some time and a few more $$$$$ to even them up. But my goal is to make my 04 as sick as they come. Also the Spec V will out launch the Subie!!! My woman did it 3 times in a row after a show. $$$ = WHP!. The possibilities are endless. If you are worried about your warrenty then leave it stock! I lost my warrenty 10 hrs after I bought mine! :cheers:


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

> '''nickzack, the Rtune spec doesn't have any 190hp at the wheels!!!!!!! There's only been 1 spec v I've seen to put that much power down, and that was with intake/exhaust/header/cams/SAFC II/ balance shaft removal/ knock sensor grounding, and like one other thing........there's no way the rtune spec puts down 190whp.''''


i've seen one too. . . one word. . . NOS. . . lmao. . . woooho did that thing take off!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

oh . . .just a side note. . . that Altima SE-R 2005 is fucking insane! 3.5L 6cyl 260hp. . .and the fucking exterior is hot. . . 

so the SE-R Altima 05 is something you can compare to the WRX. . . cuz sentra is just a puppy without that turbo !


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

The Altima is a much bigger car, not in the same class at all as the WRX. 

I have not taken the time to look up the weight of both vehicles, has anyone else? I am just wondering if the Altima could put up the times that the WRX can, and the price of that Altima!!! You are paying close to STi (msrp of course) dollars for that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

muphasta said:


> The Altima is a much bigger car, not in the same class at all as the WRX.
> 
> I have not taken the time to look up the weight of both vehicles, has anyone else? I am just wondering if the Altima could put up the times that the WRX can, and the price of that Altima!!! You are paying close to STi (msrp of course) dollars for that.


You wouldnt want to drive an STI or EVO as your daily man. lol


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Why is that? I see them on the street everyday here in SoCal. I meet an Evo at the same light 2-4 times a week on our way to work.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

well what do ya know. . . I purchased a Spec V 2005 today for 14k. . . then with tax, title shit, 16k out the door. 

and i'm surprised that the dealership didn't have any yet because there were 4 sitting on the lot. . . 

so far so good. . . shifting is crisp, also accleration. . . and i feel that 2nd gear is a much better gear to take off in. first gear is basically pointless cuz it's so small . . . and i can cruise the city in 4th or 5th no problem, with all that torque 4th and 5th at 2krpm are very responsive! *smiles* 
and like i said about 2nd gear. . . all that torque can replace the first gear. . . a little more practice with the new shifter and we'll see what's best. 

have a nice day :banhump:


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Congrats! Just make sure you break in your engine properly!!!!


----------



## PremierSpec (Dec 29, 2004)

I just bought an 05 Spec V today and absolutely LOVE IT! My old car was a 1998 Dodge Avenger so handling, acceleration, and all around performance of the car are awesome!!!!!


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

*grinding gears*

i just bought a 05 spec v and i love it but the shifting sucks so bad i want to blow the car to pieces it grinds 1st to 2 nd ... driving me nuts...do you have this problem


skatehard90 said:


> well what do ya know. . . I purchased a Spec V 2005 today for 14k. . . then with tax, title shit, 16k out the door.
> 
> and i'm surprised that the dealership didn't have any yet because there were 4 sitting on the lot. . .
> 
> ...


----------



## silverbullet (Sep 30, 2004)

I have seen an R-Tune on the dyno and it put down 155whp on a mustang dyno....very disappointing for all that!!!!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

piercer said:


> i just bought a 05 spec v and i love it but the shifting sucks so bad i want to blow the car to pieces it grinds 1st to 2 nd ... driving me nuts...do you have this problem


yes yes. . . tis not a surprise that you ask this very same question . . . i have to be honest, and yes the shift from first to second sucks balls. . . but no grinding for me. . . the only thing is, and i won't call it a major problem, is that sometimes the car doesn't want to go into second---so make sure it's in before you give it power, cuz that's what i think your grinding is coming from. . . and i hope your breaking your car in right!. . . Oh and with the shift to second, make sure it's a nice pull down and not just throw it in there

side note. . . since the tranny is so called 'race inspired' and that in the world of auto racing, complete stops and off the line starts aren't major---and the first gear is very small which is usually just to get the car rolling nicely---- all of this may be why first to second is so rough cuz when racing, you only have to use gear one once, and that is off the line. . . 
and if you notice that while down shifting, the transition feels great and not abnormal. . . unfortunately the transition from first to second is! 

have a good day

:banhump:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> a R-Tune NISMO SE-R Spec V. They have about 190 hp at the wheels so it would at least give a rex a little competetion.



Max Wheel Horsepower
172 R Tune
151 Stock

Max Wheel Torque
172 R Tune
159 Stock
http://www.specplace.com/Aftermarket.html And all the way down



mellojwk said:


> Yep, The '05 is the last production Sentra. They are going bigger with the Altima Spec!!!!


Altima SE-R http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april04/altima_ser/



Ralphieboy57 said:


> Talked to my bro at the Nissan dealer I used to work at. The 05 Spec V is basically the same as the 04. Except he told me that a few will be coming in with nismo parts already on them.


Nismo stuff like what? I know at some dealerships you can have some of the nismo stuff added on, but factory? As far as I know, the shiftknob and interior is changed slightly, but besides that its the same.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Max Wheel Horsepower
> 172 R Tune
> 151 Stock
> 
> ...


Yea, when I said they had 190WHP, I was wrong as I thought some parts came with the R tune that didnt.


----------



## RyG101 (Jun 13, 2004)

*i have a blue 05' spec v*

I have a 05' spec v. I baught mine in MT.HOLLY, NJ.

check it out on www.cardomain.com/id/sentraracin88


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

skatehard90 said:


> side note. . . since the tranny is so called 'race inspired' and that in the world of auto racing, complete stops and off the line starts aren't major---and the first gear is very small which is usually just to get the car rolling nicely---- all of this may be why first to second is so rough cuz when racing, you only have to use gear one once, and that is off the line. . .
> and if you notice that while down shifting, the transition feels great and not abnormal. . . unfortunately the transition from first to second is!
> 
> have a good day
> ...


That is the dumbest thing I've heard yet. Maybe, just maybe I shouldn't even use first at all. Since the shift to 2nd sucks balls, maybe I should just forget that I have a first gear all togeather. After all, since it is a racing tranny, we shouldn't even be using first gear.....

Also, for me, downshifting from 3rd to 2nd sucks too. Getting in to 1st can be a challange. Screw it, I'm just going to stop dealing with 1st and 2nd and only use 3rd and above. That will fix my problem. Problem solved  

Gosh and all this time it was my fault for wanting to use 1st and 2nd gear. I sure feel stupid.


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

if it came with the car that shit better work right!! or im pissed


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*05 Spec wth Nismo parts.*



Psch91 said:


> Max Wheel Horsepower
> 172 R Tune
> 151 Stock
> 
> ...



What I heard is that the dealer can opt to put the Nismo parts on. Of course they will tax you heavily on the sticker mark up. Fact is , is that Nismo parts are endorsed by Nissan, not made by them. Plus they are overpriced. There are other performance parts just as good and cost less! :fluffy:


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Arithmetic said:


> ...i might jump into either a wrx or 05 spec v.


Check out the latest car & driver. The wrx sti loses to the evo.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't remember the mag, but the sti lost to the evo last year as well.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

sti always loses to the evo.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

alfzong said:


> sti always loses to the evo.


That is because Subie made a more streetabe car. The EVO is a rough ride. I've driven one and I wouldn't want to drive one every day. The suspention is too tight for the road. It's setup for the track more then it is for the street.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

alfzong said:


> sti always loses to the evo.


Thats because of the Yokohama ADVAN tyres. Otherwise, the Evo would not be what everyone calls it to be. Put R compound tyres on any car and they perform amazingly.


----------

